# Bass Pro dog box



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

has anyone seen in person the aluminum box bass pro is selling. Just wondering what kind of quality it was?


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

I have seen it and I wouldn't call it top of the line. It is nice but there are better ones out there.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I saw it the other day and like the outside appearance but do not like the fact it is wood on the inside.It has good hole size but no fan.


----------

